# Bucksmom - (not an attack) pls read



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I am starting this thread as the other two were closed....I am still debating amongst myselves about the closing of threads...it feels somewhat like an arbitrary interruption of a conversation. That aside...

I have vented as much as I could - this obviously is a very painful issue for all of us, but Kim is right - lets see how we can help Buck. 

Bucksmom - can you pls PM me with any identifying information on Buck. I help run a GR rescue here in CT and our partners are in Alabama. I would like to be able to get the word out in AL through rescue and shelter contacts. Collar color, tags, marks, etc. would all be helpful. I know you said he was 110 lbs. Pictures would be good if you have any you can email. I have already called them to let them know Buck's situation.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Lisa what is your Alabama rescue connection I tried to think of it to tell her last night. But the only one I could remember was Heartland and I didn;t think that was right.

Hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Excellent Lisa! He very well could end up in rescue - I'd love to hear that he is safe!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Lisa what is your Alabama rescue connection I tried to think of it to tell her last night. But the only one I could remember was Heartland and I didn;t think that was right.
> 
> Hooch


J&L Golden Retriever Rescue - Ph. #'s are listed for both Martha and Lisa on the GRCA's rescue list by state. GRCA National Rescue Committee


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks!!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I do have to admit that I am a little disappointed in myself to have totally let loose on Bucksmom...that isn't my style normally. Thanks Kim for throwing some cold water onto this very heated discussion - hopefully now we can focus on helping that poor dog.

I just came in from taking Walter outside...he is SO feeble now. He totters around slowly, panting, and keeping an eye on where I am. He reminded me that there's a dog out there who needs help, not just a person who made a bad decision.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Also contact shelters and rescues 50-100 miles outside the area. It's possible someone who doesn't live there picked him up.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Also contact shelters and rescues 50-100 miles outside the area. It's possible someone who doesn't live there picked him up.


I know we get alot of calls from Ark.shelters to take Goldens in...Where is Alabama was this???


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you for this. While I certainly have an opinion about taking a geriatric, 110 pound dog on a 10 mile hike, and ultimately leaving him back, still I was pretty appalled at the way Bucksmom was treated. People make mistakes, and often grave ones. I am quite sure that some of the very people who called her names, or said that she should never have been allowed to breed and have children, or shouldn't be allowed to have dogs, have made mistakes, as well. Gotta take care of those glass houses...
As Kimm has said, the focus should be on trying to find Buck, hopefully alive and in the care of a good Samaritan, and for everyone to learn something from the situation. Although I live in MI, I will do whatever I can do to help, as well.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Thank you for this. While I certainly have an opinion about taking a geriatric, 110 pound dog on a 10 mile hike, and ultimately leaving him back, still I was pretty appalled at the way Bucksmom was treated. People make mistakes, and often grave ones. I am quite sure that some of the very people who called her names, or said that she should never have been allowed to breed and have children, or shouldn't be allowed to have dogs, have made mistakes, as well. Gotta take care of those glass houses...
> As Kimm has said, the focus should be on trying to find Buck, hopefully alive and in the care of a good Samaritan, and for everyone to learn something from the situation. Although I live in MI, I will do whatever I can do to help, as well.


Thank you....that is the very reason why I closed those threads. Thank you guys for taking it in a different/more appropriate direction.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

http://www.sipseywilderness.org/maps/NorthAlabama.pdf

This is a link to a map that is really hard to read...but maybe someone can make out the names of the towns close to where Buck was last. I think I see Haleyville? Rabbittstown?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It is in the northern part of Alabama!!! Called some Alabama hiking buddies to see if they ever get up that way or would entertain a hike up that way. Having grown up in cnetral Alabama most of the hikers I know go to north GA or TN it is easier and shorter to get to. Hopefully they will be up for the challenge and a new adventure.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think both of those threads went the way they did because of the mixed emotions....

Though I don't understand their decisions, I certainly feel for her and her family.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> It is in the northern part of Alabama!!! Called some Alabama hiking buddies to see if they ever get up that way or would entertain a hike up that way. Having grown up in cnetral Alabama most of the hikers I know go to north GA or TN it is easier and shorter to get to. Hopefully they will be up for the challenge and a new adventure.
> 
> Hooch


Oh that is GREAT!!! I know when we had a rescue dog bolt from her adoptive home we organized searches for her...it was so hard. She was finally caught in a trap set by the ACO - thankfully. What an ordeal it was. She was a young fearful dog though and ran from people - hopefully Buck will be that typical GR - eager to make new friends & will come right to anyone who is out there searching!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am guilty and thank you for turning this around and focusing on the dog and maybe just maybe finding him.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

The other thread were closed before I had a chance to reply. That was a good thing as I would have replied with raw emotion and been sorry later!

I am in central Illinois so probably cannot help much but what I can do (and do well) is pray that Buck will be found safely!

When you good people in rescue get some news please share it!

Thank You
Jazzys Mom


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for opening up this thread! I did not post to the other one because my emotions were all over the place.

Now this is the forum attitude that I love - the people that have done what to me has always seemed impossible. Let's hope Buck can be found.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> Thank you for opening up this thread! I did not post to the other one because my emotions were all over the place.
> 
> Now this is the forum attitude that I love - the people that have done what to me has always seemed impossible. Let's hope Buck can be found.


I think we all needed to say what we felt...and eventually once all that was out we could focus on the problem.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Thank you....that is the very reason why I closed those threads. Thank you guys for taking it in a different/more appropriate direction.


 
I don't think anyone was inappropriate. Was it uncomfortable? Yes. But it was not a comfortable topic. I believe people need to work through their emotions in order to get to the solution. Had everyone not vented, that pent up energy would likely have lead to a dead end. Just MHO...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I don't think anyone was inappropriate. Was it uncomfortable? Yes. But it was not a comfortable topic. I believe people need to work through their emotions in order to get to the solution. Had everyone not vented, that pent up energy would likely have lead to a dead end. Just MHO...


I agree Lisa..........


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I don't think anyone was inappropriate. Was it uncomfortable? Yes. But it was not a comfortable topic. I believe people need to work through their emotions in order to get to the solution. Had everyone not vented, that pent up energy would likely have lead to a dead end. Just MHO...


There were a few that I felt were inappropriate, but as a whole I agree...people were just venting. The part I had a problem with was that the thread was focused not on helping/finding Buck, but tellling her that she's a bad mom, and should never have another animal or children for that matter. That is not our decision to make, but we can be here to help, which is what we are trying to do now...and I applaud that.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I don't think anyone was inappropriate. Was it uncomfortable? Yes. But it was not a comfortable topic. I believe people need to work through their emotions in order to get to the solution. Had everyone not vented, that pent up energy would likely have lead to a dead end. Just MHO...


While that is true, some really cruel things were said to Bucksmom that I believe warrant an apology, albeit one with the caveat that everyone was very emotional about the situation. That said, I don't believe that she is "psycho", or shouldn't have children, etc. I took several deep breaths before posting anything (which I ended up not doing anyway) because I didn't want to say something that would cause Bucksmom even more pain, and I believe she was beating hersel up already. She made a very difficult choice which turned out to be a very bad one. Period.

Now, LET'S FIND BUCK!


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

Now THIS is a positive turn of events/attitude. I had read the other threads and not responded because I wasn't sure I would say anything too nice. However I am happy to see the good in people emerge and the kindness and caring coming forth! That is why I like this forum so much! I am way up north in MN but willing to assist if possible.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

*Thank You All*

I would be eternally greatful to anyones help. Buck has been gone 2 weeks now, but a lot of me still wants to believe he is out there, even though most people are telling me to give up. On the maps if you find RabbitTown this is close to the area he was lost the only way you can see where we were is forest service maps, we were at randolph trailhead off of cranal road. This is in Winston County in Northwest Alabama. I am not very good about the internet stuff, but if anyone would like pics of him if you send me your email in a pm I will send you pics. I have contacted 2 golden rescue organizations in tennesse as I couldn't find any in alabama. I have contacted every shelter I could get info on in all surrounding counties. We have fliers up all over the forest at all trailheads in case a hiker sees him, we have been to everyhome in the area he was lost. I understand the need to vent, I hope you all understand at the time I thought I had no other choice. I now see things differently, and the only thing that offended me so much was downing my kids and saying I didn't have the right to breed and that I didn't deserve my pets. My kids are my life and if it weren't for them I would have never left him, I asked my husband about staying and he told me that it was to dangerous and that he loved Buck too, but it wouldn't help anything for one of us to get sick or die out there with him. That's the only reason I didn't stay. If we would have had something to build a fire or at least something to fend off wild animals we would have been with him all night. I have nightmares about him being alone and scared. On good nights I dream of finding him. I hope I didn't offend anyone other than the bad situation.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I think now that all the air has cleared the Focus is to help find Buck! 
I read some of the threads and felt sorrow for the family but also felt sadness for Buck. Let's ALL PRAY he is found...I wish I lived in the area to help out...
Good thoughts & prayers to Buck & his family coming from Arizona way!
Blessings...Kerri


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> I read some of the threads and felt sorrow for the family but also felt sadness for Buck.


And I think that's where all that emotion in those two threads came from....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Bucksmom said:


> I would be eternally greatful to anyones help. Buck has been gone 2 weeks now, but a lot of me still wants to believe he is out there, even though most people are telling me to give up. On the maps if you find RabbitTown this is close to the area he was lost the only way you can see where we were is forest service maps, we were at randolph trailhead off of cranal road. This is in Winston County in Northwest Alabama. I am not very good about the internet stuff, but if anyone would like pics of him if you send me your email in a pm I will send you pics. I have contacted 2 golden rescue organizations in tennesse as I couldn't find any in alabama. I have contacted every shelter I could get info on in all surrounding counties. We have fliers up all over the forest at all trailheads in case a hiker sees him, we have been to everyhome in the area he was lost. I understand the need to vent, I hope you all understand at the time I thought I had no other choice. I now see things differently, and the only thing that offended me so much was downing my kids and saying I didn't have the right to breed and that I didn't deserve my pets. My kids are my life and if it weren't for them I would have never left him, I asked my husband about staying and he told me that it was to dangerous and that he loved Buck too, but it wouldn't help anything for one of us to get sick or die out there with him. That's the only reason I didn't stay. If we would have had something to build a fire or at least something to fend off wild animals we would have been with him all night. I have nightmares about him being alone and scared. On good nights I dream of finding him. I hope I didn't offend anyone other than the bad situation.


Just reading this post brings tears to my eyes, and I'm really not much of a crier. Everything about this story sucks and I can't imagine having to go through it....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent these suggestions to Bucksmom in a PM, but thought I'd post them here as well.

Kimm made a good suggestion, contact all the tv stations and find someone who will run the story on tv, run a large ad in your local newspaper, run spots on radio stations in your area. Contact churches and ask if they would make an announcement in their service. Anything that will reach a large population.

Run the same ads and radio spots in areas even further away from you. Someone could have been hiking that doesn't live there and picked him up. Contact shelters and rescue 50-100 radius.

You know he was seen out of the hiking area, and he was trying to go to people, so lets hope someone has taken him in.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa,

Thank you for starting this thread. My heart was sick when I saw the thread closed. It didn't seem, I repeat SEEM, anyone was reading my posts and focusing on what can be done from this point forward. 

I will try to find some hiking clubs that may use that part of the trail. We might find some hikers on the first link I posted. Many of the links that were on that site are broken, but there were some names mentioned. 

I just got home and we are keeping an eye on Tucker. I'm not too focused right now, but I'll try to send out email messages and post who I've tried to contact here. 

BucksMom, be sure to check the online Lost Dog Message Boards. I think Petfinder also has a place where you can post a lost or found pet. I know when Amber (a member on another forum's pup) went missing, they posted her missing in a number of places. 

Don't forget the radio stations, local Vet offices, local police departments, etc...And, you don't want to keep it too local.

I'm going to start here. Has anyone else checked out these sites?
Alabama Hiking and Backpacking Clubs

Bucksmom...can you please put together the story and any details you can come up with and PM it to me?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

You guys are all so wonderful to help out this family! I applaud you all for your love & support for them! 

BUCK, thier coming for you bud, hang in there!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have sent an email message to each of the following. I'm hoping they will open the links to the threads here. Please remember, these are people who do a lot of hiking and have experience in the wilderness. They may educate us all a bit. 

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]bama.org; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> I sent these suggestions to Bucksmom in a PM, but thought I'd post them here as well.
> 
> Kimm made a good suggestion, contact all the tv stations and find someone who will run the story on tv, run a large ad in your local newspaper, run spots on radio stations in your area. Contact churches and ask if they would make an announcement in their service. Anything that will reach a large population.
> 
> ...


When we had the dog who was lost for 3 weeks we sent pictures to one of our local news stations - they were great. I think this is a story that needs telling...maybe this would change something for another dog or the way the forest rangers view lost dogs.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I have sent an email message to each of the following. I'm hoping they will open the links to the threads here. Please remember, these are people who do a lot of hiking and have experience in the wilderness. They may educate us all a bit.
> 
> [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]


Wow Kimm, great job. How do you have so many connections?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Goodness gracious. Where does one start?

Radio and TV Stations in Alabama

Can someone tell me which stations are the closest to where Buck was last seen and maybe we can work our way from nearest outward?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Wow Kimm, great job. How do you have so many connections?


 
Google! I just Googled. I don't know these people, but their names and addresses are on a web site. Lets hope they love dogs as much as we do. I'm so tired. I have to take the dogs out for a bit.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

i can't go through all of the posts, sorry if this has already been discussed but is there a general description of Buck and maybe a zipcode? can't do much from here, but I can try to search lost/found sources...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Alabama County Lookup | ZIP Code | Background Checks

Ugh! A few more details please...35540 maybe?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Was it ever determined if Buck was microchipped or not? 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Was it ever determined if Buck was microchipped or not?
> 
> Jazzys Mom


He was NOT.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Can't type much Thunderstorms zip is 35553 I have tried pet finder and lots of look a likes but no Buck, be back on after storm is gone. Thank you. Closest tv stations birmingham 33/40, 13, 6


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

there's a golden named Ted at Middle TN Golden Retriever Rescue that was found in "swampy area of Shelby Bottoms Park".....have to take Banner for a walk be back soon if I can do anything....


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

It would maybe help the people who are looking for him to know certain things about Buck ----- such as would he be afraid of strangers, how does his family usually call him to come, is he obedience trained, maybe the searchers should have his favorite treats with them, does Buck have any identifying marks, etc. I don't know much about rescue but these were just some thoughts. 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

One of those Tv stations will run it..... My cousin lives down there and I have seen stories like this all the time...


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

quick again sorry. Buck is not picky about treats anything will do show it to him and he automaticly sits, very obedient but not "trained" house broken, likes playing ball, well load in back of truck if not to tired, has a large black spot on tongue, neutered, loves kids will let them crawl all over him, rarely barks, snores pretty loud sometimes, has a small fatty tumor behind his left front leg, (just checked a month ago by vet no reason to worry) Answers to Buck but will come to anyone with a treat


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Looked at Midde Tn Golden Rescue the closest I found to Ted was Teddy, not him though I have been in contact with these folks and they are looking out for him. If you want to see what he looks like check out Jordan at the same organization I actually called cause I thought it was Buck, but he has been if foster home for 6 months. Buck looks the same just his hair is a little lighter


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for responding Bucksmom. As I said in an earlier post, I am not at all familar with rescue but just thought these things may help the searchers. Prayers that Buck is found safe and sound!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would say ABC 33/40 would run it for sure. I have seen a few of those types stories when I was living over that way last year.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Here are current photos of Buck that we have.



















Lets see if these can help in locating Buck.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

*brenda ladun*

i have sent a email to brenda at abc thirty three forty my shift key is stuck or i would send you a link> You can get her email by looking up the website and then clicking on our team< and then her biography there is a link there> thanks in advance


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I like Brenda I will email also. If I am not mistaken james Spain may own a Golden.

Hooch


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

As a hiker myself I know how quickly things can turn while out in the wild, i'm not exactly sure whats happened but am picking up on this golden had to be left behind and he is trying to be located now.

My hopes are you find him, and he is safe and fed and someone has found him and taken him in.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Also, put window paint on your car windows, Looking for lost Golden, and see if you can get any of the locals to do the same thing.

Put flyers in post offices, firehouses, libraries, grocery stores, feed stores.

My prayers are here for a safe return for Buck!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have a couple of emails in to Rick and Bubba a local radio show that is syndicated throughout the Southeast so maybe I can get them on the case.

Hooch


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

OK I see where on Middle TN's actual website there is a Teddy that is an owner surrender. BUT if you look at just the Petfinder BIO using zip 35540, there is a TED. same picture but says he was found as a stray at a *PARK*. I know they are supposed to be on the lookout for you also but I would hate to see you miss out over a typo.....


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Just wanted everyone to know I appreciate all your help and prayers, we are going to take a ride to look for Buck so I'll be back in a few hours, Hooch thanks for contacting Rick and Bubba, I think they might help, I guess I haven't been thinking on all levels, and I appreciate the knew ideas.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

I finally found Ted not him. But thank you he is darker than Ted and much bigger


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

As a breeder, I am appalled that you left this poor boy behind. YOU were the one who made him obese!!! YOU were the one who left him behind. I really do not understand WHY anyone can CONDONE this type of behavior!!

Yes, it is sad, but come on...she is not a novice!! For god sakes she has children!! Am I am missing something?? I know I may be in the minority but GEEZ, I chose not to have children because I knew I would NOT be a good mom!!! (hint hint)


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I guess my thinking was that they posted the wrong picture of the "stray Ted" since it's on there twice with different bios. i dropped them an email. thoughts and prayers for Buck


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> As a breeder, I am appalled that you left this poor boy behind. YOU were the one who made him obese!!! YOU were the one who left him behind. I really do not understand WHY anyone can CONDONE this type of behavior!!
> 
> Yes, it is sad, but come on...she is not a novice!! For god sakes she has children!! Am I am missing something?? I know I may be in the minority but GEEZ, I chose not to have children because I knew I would NOT be a good mom!!! (hint hint)


It is not that you are in the majority it is just that we got all that behind us last night and are now trying to help find the dog.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Right, wrong ~ good, bad ~ ...Buck is missing. He is what matters here. He may never be found. He may be found and no longer living, but at least we as a collective group have tried to do something to help find him. I for one cannot sit here and do nothing. I might be miles away, but I can find people to email. I can _try_ to make a difference.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> It is not that you are in the majority it is just that we got all that behind us last night and are now trying to help find the dog.
> 
> Hooch


And after 2 weeks you really think the dog is still alive??? A dog who is at least 30 lbs over weight? 

I am not a Pollyanna and I will NOT help some one who has you all fooled. *SHE* left the dog...he is gone...she embellished her sob story AFTER every one attacked her. This is my opinion...and I know many will not like it but I am entitled to it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, you are entitled to your opinion...I for one am not just trying to help Buck. I have another one I'm emailing back and forth about. I'm not alone in trying to help a number of dogs and I know that. I guess you can call me a PollyAnna and I'd have to agree.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> And after 2 weeks you really think the dog is still alive??? A dog who is at least 30 lbs over weight?
> 
> I am not a Pollyanna and I will NOT help some one who has you all fooled. *SHE* left the dog...he is gone...she embellished her sob story AFTER every one attacked her. This is my opinion...and I know many will not like it but I am entitled to it.


Sue I understand completely.

This is not about all of the wonderful efforts to try to save this poor dog. I applaud everyone who is trying to help. This dog is worth your efforts.

You can boo me if you like, kick me out of here. I will not apologize for what I posted earlier. I have read, and reread, this person's threads many times. The inconsistencies are huge. My mom taught me well, if you never lie, you never have to make up new stories.

They left Buck in the river. No, they got him to shore. They tried for two hours to lift him. They tried for four hours to help him. Her husband is not a dog lover. Her husband just loved poor Buck. This happened two weeks ago. Wait, two and a half weeks ago. He was asleep when they left. Wait, he was smiling. He looked so happy. It was five miles. It was more, it was less. 

So two, or two and a half weeks later, the search is one for this poor soul.

Why did this person not do all of these things IMMEDIATELY????

I am sorry for poor Buck. It breaks my heart. But this "story" has more holes than a block of Swiss Cheese. They left that poor dog and made no seriious effort to find him again. A WEEK later they had a new dog. Her first post was about renmeing the new pup. Buck was mentioned as being "passed".

Had this happened to me with any of my dogs, for any reason, I would still be in the forest clinging to that poor baby. 

Okay I am done! I agree with you Sue and NOT afraid to say it.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Yes, you are entitled to your opinion...I for one am not just trying to help Buck. I have another one I'm emailing back and forth about. I'm not alone in trying to help a number of dogs and I know that. I guess you can call me a PollyAnna and I'd have to agree.


I am not trying to put a damper on what you and everyone else in rescue is trying to do. MY problem is that so many times you rescue people are blind to the fact that many times you are too late and your efforts are fruitless; as in this case.

So, let me ask you this...if your dog was 30 lbs overweight would you even take him on a 5 *MILE* hike to begin with?


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

justmejanis said:


> .
> Okay I am done! I agree with you Sue and NOT afraid to say it.


Thanks Janis...it makes me sick to think of what this poor old guy went through. I have an 8 1/2 year old myself...some days good ... others not. I could never leave him...even though I say he plucks my last nerve at best!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So, I guess we are just...

I had a 17 year old Cocker...I would have never left her, but I wouldn't rest until I found her body...

I'm done...from now on I'll use the PM system.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Being a realist, in my heart I know Buck is gone, I think what your all trying to do to save and possibly rescue Buck is just wonderful and you should all be proud and praised for what your doing and for all that you have done. However, I stand with Janis and Sue on this one...I cannot and will not back down on how I feel, It was a ruthless and thoughtless neglectful act to even bring that dog to the wilderness almost 5 miles in. If in fact this was the truth that Buck took ILL and was left behind in itself is heartbreaking, but whats even more heartbreaking is the suspicions that this dog was dumped there and left intentionally. If in fact the latter is in truth, the owners will have to live with that until the day they pass and have to come face to face with Buck again, this time Buck will have a Higher Power to protect him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No one wants anyone to back down and change their opinions. Why does anyone think that's what is being asked? Maybe I missed a post somewhere. I'm having computer problems and everything keeps freezing. Maybe I'm just tired. 

Tucker is just now having a few issues, which don't appear to be too worrisome, but I'm going to say good night now.


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Right, wrong ~ good, bad ~ ...Buck is missing. He is what matters here. He may never be found. He may be found and no longer living, but at least we as a collective group have tried to do something to help find him. I for one cannot sit here and do nothing. I might be miles away, but I can find people to email. I can _try_ to make a difference.


 
Amen!!!!!! You are truly amazing and I am also amazed at all the efforts put in my members to find Buck. 2 other threads were closed for "heated" comments, please don't let this one follow. Let it be just to help find Buck and remember miracles can happen!


----------



## NancyLu (Jul 28, 2006)

Kim,
You are awesome! Always supporting and helping others....
NancyLu


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> And after 2 weeks you really think the dog is still alive??? A dog who is at least 30 lbs over weight?
> 
> I am not a Pollyanna and I will NOT help some one who has you all fooled. *SHE* left the dog...he is gone...she embellished her sob story AFTER every one attacked her. This is my opinion...and I know many will not like it but I am entitled to it.


 
An overweight Golden, 13 years old on a 10 mile hike during july heat in Alabama left to die and have God knows what animals watching & waiting while he watches his family walk away.

This is NOT about "gee, we've all made mistakes" or "must have been a tough situation, there there now" this is pure and simply offensive, disgusting and ******* beyond mere words.

These people should NOT own pets period. Did anyone bother to read her first 3 posts????? She had Buck written off 2 weeks ago.

Lets call a spade a spade here: all you good hearted people are thinking of Buck and that's a beautiful thing (really) and your efforts are also a beautiful thing. BUT lets not the reality of the BS that Bucksmom has spewn here and what happened. 

And NO NO NO, this could NOT happen to any of us here, no ******* way.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Sue I understand completely.
> 
> This is not about all of the wonderful efforts to try to save this poor dog. I applaud everyone who is trying to help. This dog is worth your efforts.
> 
> ...


:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> No one wants anyone to back down and change their opinions. Why does anyone think that's what is being asked? Maybe I missed a post somewhere. I'm having computer problems and everything keeps freezing. Maybe I'm just tired.
> 
> Tucker is just now having a few issues, which don't appear to be too worrisome, but I'm going to say good night now.


It's just a very passionate and overwhelming thing for a lot of us here to imagine what might have/really did happened, etc. I think we are all on the same page deep down and as emotions are running high on this topic we're all getting a bit cranky but non the less we are supremo Golden parents and that will never change.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> And after 2 weeks you really think the dog is still alive??? A dog who is at least 30 lbs over weight?
> 
> I am not a Pollyanna and I will NOT help some one who has you all fooled. *SHE* left the dog...he is gone...she embellished her sob story AFTER every one attacked her. This is my opinion...and I know many will not like it but I am entitled to it.


Since I was the one quoted here I don't think I asked you to change you mind or to keep silent. It may be all in vain but it is our time. the only thing I will change about this quote is I should have said minority instead of majority. I appreciate everyone's opinion and have not tried nor would I try to change one's opinion. What I was saying is that the majority of us felt this way last night and now we just decided to help the dog. Fruitless as it might be.

Hooch


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

*he was that way when i got him*



DelmarvaGold said:


> As a breeder, I am appalled that you left this poor boy behind. YOU were the one who made him obese!!! YOU were the one who left him behind. I really do not understand WHY anyone can CONDONE this type of behavior!!
> 
> Yes, it is sad, but come on...she is not a novice!! For god sakes she has children!! Am I am missing something?? I know I may be in the minority but GEEZ, I chose not to have children because I knew I would NOT be a good mom!!! (hint hint)


 
okay i'm not going to get started on that again, but BUCK was 7 when I got him he has actually lost 5 ponds since the first day I got him. I did talk to talk to the vet about putting him on a diet. My vet set part of it is big bone structure anD as lONG as he wasN'T IN DISTREss FROM IT hE didn't need to be on a diet.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I surely missed that Buck was left _2 weeks_ ago - I misunderstood and was thinking it was just in the last day or so! This certainly decreases hope of him being found. I can only pray that someone found him and has cared for him. 
That said, I am not going to get into the name calling and bashing when there are so many more productive things that time and energy could/should be spent on.
I am about the dogs, and would help in any way I could any situation whereby the outcome would be in favor of THE DOGS.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ant said:


> An overweight Golden, 13 years old on a 10 mile hike during july heat in Alabama left to die and have God knows what animals watching & waiting while he watches his family walk away.
> 
> This is NOT about "gee, we've all made mistakes" or "must have been a tough situation, there there now" this is pure and simply offensive, disgusting and ******* beyond mere words.
> 
> ...


I am trying to keep finding the dog and my feelings for the owner separate. Believe me, it's not easy. I think we all agree this was one of the most shocking things we've all heard. I don't think anyone here supports the decision to leave Buck behind. My hope though is Buck will be found and will end up in a situation in which he can live out the rest of his days being cared for the way he should.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Bucksmom said:


> okay i'm not going to get started on that again, but BUCK was 7 when I got him he has actually lost 5 ponds since the first day I got him. I did talk to talk to the vet about putting him on a diet. My vet set part of it is big bone structure anD as lONG as he wasN'T IN DISTREss FROM IT hE didn't need to be on a diet.



My mistake...he was obese when you got him.. BUT it still does not dismiss the fact that YOU took an obviously obese dog on a 5 mile hike. 

And did you know that 50% of all Vets graduated in the bottom half of their class? A Vet's word is not Gospel. 

This scenario calls for common sense. GOD I am so angry I can barely see straight  A needless death...and YES the poor boy is no doubt dead...cold hard facts


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

DelmarvaGold said:


> And after 2 weeks you really think the dog is still alive??? A dog who is at least 30 lbs over weight?
> 
> I am not a Pollyanna and I will NOT help some one who has you all fooled. *SHE* left the dog...he is gone...she embellished her sob story AFTER every one attacked her. This is my opinion...and I know many will not like it but I am entitled to it.


I don't think your opinion is without merit. I think we all feel the same way you do. I am not helping the owner, I am helping the dog.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> Being a realist, in my heart I know Buck is gone, I think what your all trying to do to save and possibly rescue Buck is just wonderful and you should all be proud and praised for what your doing and for all that you have done. However, I stand with Janis and Sue on this one...I cannot and will not back down on how I feel, It was a ruthless and thoughtless neglectful act to even bring that dog to the wilderness almost 5 miles in. If in fact this was the truth that Buck took ILL and was left behind in itself is heartbreaking, but whats even more heartbreaking is the suspicions that this dog was dumped there and left intentionally. If in fact the latter is in truth, the owners will have to live with that until the day they pass and have to come face to face with Buck again, this time Buck will have a Higher Power to protect him.


What is wrong with you people? Do you have nothing better to do, I have never dumped an animal in my life. Why would I dump Buck in the middle of the woods when I have cared for him since he was 7 years old, and let him sleep in my house everynight he wanted to. I don't even know what to say to you.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Bucksmom said:


> What is wrong with you people? Do you have nothing better to do, I have never dumped an animal in my life. Why would I dump Buck in the middle of the woods when I have cared for him since he was 7 years old, and let him sleep in my house everynight he wanted to. I don't even know what to say to you.


Where else but the house would he sleep?


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

I guess i am the only one, but from where I come from people thought I was crazy for letting him in the house at all, I know not true, he had a dog house.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Bucksmom said:


> I guess i am the only one, but from where I come from people thought I was crazy for letting him in the house at all, I know not true, he had a dog house.


He lived outside?


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

In the words of the vet he was a inside outside pet. He came in when ever he wanted, but since we live in the country on a small road with little traffic he went out and played when he wanted. He pretty much did whatever he wanted. He was in with all the storms though I know someones fingers are itching to accuse me of lying again. I didn't know I hadn't addressed this issue. Sorry if it offends, but thats how he stayed healthy enough to hike, when he stayed in all the time in the winter, he got pretty sore and tired from laying around all the time. So if he wanted in or it was to hot or cold he came in.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Opps I know why you thought he was an inside dog I said he was house trained, what I mean is he could stay in all night without accidents. Hope I haven't offended you.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> My mistake...he was obese when you got him.. BUT it still does not dismiss the fact that YOU took an obviously obese dog on a 5 mile hike.
> 
> And did you know that 50% of all Vets graduated in the bottom half of their class? A Vet's word is not Gospel.
> 
> This scenario calls for common sense. GOD I am so angry I can barely see straight  A needless death...and YES the poor boy is no doubt dead...cold hard facts


10 miles.

5 in, 5 out in Alabama in july.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Ant said:


> 10 miles.
> 
> 5 in, 5 out in Alabama in july.


 
If you haven't figured it out I am ignoring you. The only people I am talking with are the ones who regardless of how they feel have tried to help me. I can't apologize anymore, and don't know what to say to you if your so upset quit reading.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I am trying to keep finding the dog and my feelings for the owner separate. Believe me, it's not easy. I think we all agree this was one of the most shocking things we've all heard. I don't think anyone here supports the decision to leave Buck behind. My hope though is Buck will be found and will end up in a situation in which he can live out the rest of his days being cared for the way he should.


I think this is where everyone is getting so confused! It is very hard to keep the feeling for Buck and the feelings for his owner seperate and that will just cause this thread to be closed and Buck will then have NO help whatsoever! It may be a longshot that he will be found but that is a longshot I feel it is worth taking. I think the rescue people on here have done an excellent job tracking down radio and TV stations to get the word out about Buck. I cannot even think of how wrong I feel Buck's owner was to leave him ---- I feel just as all of you do --- I would stayed there and DIED with my furbaby if that was what had to be done. I cannot fathom how his owner could have walked away and left him and it makes my physically ill to even think about it ---- BUT those feelings and that way of thinking right now do nothing to help find the dog and that's where the concentration should lie. I know its hard not to judge and I am trying very hard not to but right now lets just concentrate on poor Buck. 

My prayers go up, Buck, that you will be found alive and well and will get to spend the rest of your days in a nice warm home with people that love you!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

bwoz said:


> I guess my thinking was that they posted the wrong picture of the "stray Ted" since it's on there twice with different bios. i dropped them an email. thoughts and prayers for Buck


just wanted to let you know that i heard back from Middle TN and was told the stray does not have a black spot on his tongue. I do have a contact person named anne and she gave me her phone number if she can be of any more help. i can pm you if you need this.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

If Buck was picked up by a kind stranger,in a distressed condition, I am sure they would have taken him to a local vet. That is what I would do if i found a stray. Have you checked the local vets? Your earlier post said you were going for a drive up there to do a search for him? Is this the first drive up there? You have not mentioned this before. If Buck walked out to the carpark as you say, he obviously recovered enough from the walk to do this, so I guess I am questioning his condition at the time you left him there. If someone found him lying where he was left, they obviously manged to get him out. But if he walked out then his condition was not as bad as you say.
I guess I am saying he must still be alive somewhere in the forest or someone has him. Otherwise he would have been lying where you left him.
7 human years x 13 dog years = 91. For Bucks sake only, I hope he is found.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you I would love the number. I know what I did was horrible I thank you and all the others for having the courage to try and help me anyway. I just wish people would understand I haven't been on my bum for all this time. I have lots of things here I just didn't think anyone would help take it any further.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that so many are stepping up and trying to help find Buck. I agree with everyone that this is a highly emotional situation, but we need to put that aside. If anyone wants to take the time to help Buck who are we to tell them they are wrong. There have been stories all over the world about animals being found days,months and years after being lost. He may have recovered from whatever was bothering him and walked out on his own. If a golden was seen outside of the forest maybe it was him, I can only hope that it was and some kind person took him home. He is a sweet animal and lets put aside what we think of Buck'smom and focus on the animal. I think everyone on here has spoken their mind and told how they feel about her. Even if her story is off alittle, someone checked with the forestry service and they collaberated her story. So lets focus on Buck, he is the innocent in all this. And please stop with her parenting skill. Her children are innocent just like Buck is. 
Kimm, you are an amazing woman and are a one woman tornado when you put your heart into helping people and animals. Thanks for all that you are doing. 
And the last thing that I want to say is that Rescue organization have seen more miracle stories of goldens surviving unimaginative situations so maybe this is one time it will have a happy ending. It may be a Pollyanna approach to look at things but that is what makes rescue so successful.
Lets all pray for Buck and let the bad feelings let go.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

please check your pm's.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

pjd001 said:


> If Buck was picked up by a kind stranger,in a distressed condition, I am sure they would have taken him to a local vet. That is what I would do if i found a stray. Have you checked the local vets? Your earlier post said you were going for a drive up there to do a search for him? Is this the first drive up there? You have not mentioned this before. If Buck walked out to the carpark as you say, he obviously recovered enough from the walk to do this, so I guess I am questioning his condition at the time you left him there. If someone found him lying where he was left, they obviously manged to get him out. But if he walked out then his condition was not as bad as you say.
> I guess I am saying he must still be alive somewhere in the forest or someone has him. Otherwise he would have been lying where you left him.
> 7 human years x 13 dog years = 91. For Bucks sake only, I hope he is found.


 
He didn't walk out to the car parking area for sure, the place where we saw large dog like prints was about 2 hour hike to the parking area. A person that lives about 2 miles up the road from the parking area thinks they ran him off. However like I said earlier no one else in the area has seen him. All I know when I left I thought he was dying, I would think that he would have at least needed to see a vet to get going again. Since then I wandered if he was just exhausted and to tired to go on. I felt that way when I got home that night. I didn't mention the drives because I didn't think anyone cared earlier in the other post. Since people started trying to help its been hard to think of everything to tell everyone. The first week he was gone we were all over the forest posting signs at everytrailhead and knocking on doors. I went to the area he was lost at least 3 times a day and drove around to all areas I thought he might come out at and called him. My dad did the same twice a day. I have since cut back to everyother day, as I have seen nore heard nothing of him since July 10th. I did check with local vet our vet has a pictue id of him and said if he came in with anyone they would call also took flier to only other vet in county. I hope I didn't miss anything and answered all your questions. .


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Every time you post your story changes. Really, read all of your posts. Interesting but terribly conflicting. You just can't quite make your story credible.

You have managed to convince many people here of your plight and heartbreak. You are good, I will give you that.

Bottom line is no matter how many tales you tell you abandoned your dog and replaced him within a week. Your very first post mentioned Buck as being "passed"....

You were very concerned about changing the name of your new Golden. This new dog came to you within a week of Buck's disappearace, yet there was certainly no grief in that posting. Personally I would have been devestated. Heartbroken for sure.

The first time I actually read any heartbreak over Buck was when poeple began to criticize your decision. 

I really do not believe one word you say......


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

I am sorry you feel that way. My story probably has changed in little ways it is hard to type and get all of my feelings out while crying and being attacked from all sides. The truth of the matter is I don't care what you or anyone else believes. The only people in my life that matter believe me because they were there. I may have misrelayed the information, but if I did it wasn't intentional. I think the main concerns have been told to me over and over. If you would like me to clarify anything I would be happy to, I just don't feel like reading everyone elses awful coments to read my own if you post a message with my lies I will explain to you what I meant. I am not sure about the distance thats why I first said 5 miles then changed it to 4 1/2 after talking to my husband he said I was correct the first time. The first night I left Buck I thought he was dead, I haven't had much hope otherwise other than not being able to bury him, thats why I have tried to move on. The pet Ann I was excited about her its not replacing Buck, I didn't feel like explaining everything to everyone that day, the only reason I got her is someone saw our missing dog sign and called and offered her to us. No I am not giving up on Buck, but I see you seem to have 3 goldens to love, am I not capable of loving 2 . If you saw Ann she would make you happy too. I found your website by looking for poems in relation to Buck, I remembered it when I heard Ann's original name, yesterday when I made that post I was mainly concerned about getting some phone number for anyone else who might call with a golden they can't keep. I had to explain the whole thing to explain why people keep calling me offering free goldens. I just didn't word it in the best way. I have plenty of heartbreak I just didn't see any point in telling what I thought would be obvious until I started being attacked. You'll also note I have never put anything on the rainbow bridge section, it's because while most of me knows he is most likely dead somewhere, I won't ever quit looking for him until he is found one way or the other. And the bridge section was the only place I saw people grieving for their pets I think some part of me knew I would be attacked and thats why I didn't say anything. It is hard to tell what people are thinking or feeling online. I'm sorry I didn't react the way you thought I should. Regardless of what you think I still love and miss/grieve for my Buck every day, you are not here in my home and you don't know me or how I feel.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What day did he go missing Bucksmom???

Hooch


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

July 8th, tried to sleep and couldn't so i'm up again. Just figured out I could actually make a ignore list instead of trying not to read those comments maybe it will make things go smother. The people who think they may have seen him saw him on July 9th but it was the 10th before I was able to talk to them


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks one of the hikers was trying to get an idea of how long he had been out and the easiest ways he could have gone.

Hooch


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Have you actually hiked back in to the place where you left him?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Wow! So many hardened hearts here! 

*Come on gang, STOP bashing Bucksmom & concentrate on helping find him! *

That was WHY this thread was started in the 1st place. If you are mad at her, don't put it in this thread, this 1 is for helping find him..Alive or dead...Praying Alive!!

Those who are doing so much by emails, phone calls, Radio, TV...so on...
BLESS YOU ALL!!! You hearts are truely in the right place to help find him!

Bucksmom-Keep good thoughts, pray a LOT and hopefully your thoughts & prayers will be answered...

Prayers from Arizona coming your way until he is found...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I am not trying to put a damper on what you and everyone else in rescue is trying to do. MY problem is that so many times you rescue people are blind to the fact that many times you are too late and your efforts are fruitless; as in this case.
> 
> So, let me ask you this...if your dog was 30 lbs overweight would you even take him on a 5 *MILE* hike to begin with?


Are you asking me this question? If so, probably not. Tucker was huge when we got him. He was in agility, but wasn't allowed on the A-Frame. He also was young, with no thyroid issues, which is common in older dogs. 

Now ask me if I've ever done anything stupid.?. Yup! 

As far as finding Buck, even finding his body is not too late. At least in my opinion. All anyone was asking was for people to keep a look out. Not start a search party. 

And let me share this with everyone. It's a whole different topic, but if my dog wondered off to die as many dogs do, I'd have a search party out there. I would do everything I could to find it. 

"You rescue people" Those words can be offensive to some. I probably did go too far when I spent nearly 700.00 on one dog. Plus, my son gave 100.00 to a rescue who never took the dog in. Another 88.00 was paid to Vet the dog and they vetted the wrong one. Never did get that back. However, I know a few other dogs where helped.


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

*IF by some miracle----*

Buck is found, I certainly hope he goes to a new loving family who would do ANYTHING and EVERYTHING to make Buck savor his final years of his life. As I sit here thinking of what that poor dog had to endure as his so called family left him alone, I get such a sick feeling for Buck. Imagine what he went through as he watched them walk away, he wouldn;t know where to go, so he wanders all over the woods with strange noises, scary animals, snakes, he is all alone, its hots, he is old, he wanders , he is hot, tired, and ALL ALONE.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

BucksMom: I hope with all my heart that you will find him alive. Your story made me very sad and angry. You dont have to explain to me why you left him...i will never understand. I am sure you loved him and it was probebly the hardest thing you ever had to do.....I just dont understand why. It just doesnt get in my head. I am sure you heard this many times, but i could have never left my dog there...no matter what.
I wish i could help in some way to find him, but have no idea where to start.
Thank you for the people on this forum who actually know what to do in helping finding Buck. I really hope you will find him and somehow forgive yourself.
You know, one time, my hubby and i went out to dinner. I told the babysitter and my son to let the dogs in at around 8pm. Well. we came home at like 1am, My golden Zack was still outside. no water, and my dachshund Noah,whom we adopted couple month ago, was inside cuddeling with everyone. I was furious...i was mad, sad and angry. How could they leave him outside, all alone. I am very emotional when it comes to my dogs....i would do anything for these dogs. I am sure you feel this way about Buck...at least i hope so.
Anyways.....if i can help in any way of finding him, please let me know.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Have you actually hiked back in to the place where you left him?


 
Yes Not there


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Prayers and thoughts for buck's rescue coming from Pennsylvania

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Are you asking me this question? If so, probably not. Tucker was huge when we got him. He was in agility, but wasn't allowed on the A-Frame. He also was young, with no thyroid issues, which is common in older dogs.
> 
> Now ask me if I've ever done anything stupid.?. Yup!
> 
> ...


Well, without "you rescue people" many, many, many dogs would be homeless! I, for one, think what you do is wonderful and if you can help find Buck then that's even better! We all have done stupid things in our lives and even though I cannot understand how Bucksmom could have left him out there I don't think this is the place to judge her. She will be judged by someone much greater than we are and its just not the time or the place to do so ----- as much as I'd like to.

I woke up many times last night seeing that poor dog all alone in the woods! It absolutley SICKENS me to even think about it but that will not get him found! I agree about the inconsistancies in Bucksmom's story but we do not know if they are intentional or come from frustration in trying to tell what happened in a highly emotional state. Its very hard to admit how wrong and how stupid you were to a bunch of strangers. At first I couldn't understand why she would even come onto a Golden forum and tell that story but the more I read I saw it was a cry for help ---- so lets help her!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Finally heard from the Canine Search and Rescue in Alabama. You will be hearing from someone named Darcy. She needed a lot more information than I could give her and since Buck is your dog, its better that you speak to her directly. As long as they are not working on case finding an adult or child, they may be able to help. So lets see what happens.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you for all the thoughts and prayers, for the ones who aren't so helpful. I know you don't understand and I'm not arguing about it anymore. If you aren't a hiker, or own a dog that loves to hike, or have never been in that situation you can say what you think you can do, but you don't know until you are just in that place. Just to clarify to the new people, yes I hiked back in the next day, yes I have looked all over the area he was lost in In the begining about 3 times a day and now I have started spreading it out since I haven't found him. Further more if you leave a post that is mean, unhelpful, or just down right ugly. Your not bothering me I am just adding you to my ignore list. So have a good time kicking me while I am down. 

Yesterday I emailed one of the local tv stations and am waiting to hear back, also went and checked the area again and went further up Hwy 195 toward Haleyville checking houses wondering if he made a wrong turn. No luck. Thanks for all the emails and support.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

By phone or email I can't remember what I have gave everyone. 


To Jazzysmom Thank you I think. It is emotions I haven't looked back over anything, but like I said I'm not great at wording things especially when I am in a hurry. I guess you are correct about the cry for help, nothing else though. I still wanted to believe he is alive, but noone around me did


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Are you kidding me?? Walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, probably a duck!

And now you have another dog? Why would you have another dog if your husband isn't a dog person? That makes no sense. Is this one living outside as well?

Bottom line, Buck is gone. The fact is that if he is found, it will only be a carcus now. And he was too heavy to lift? What the hell! Could your husband not have taken his shirt off and dragged him out? Tied shirts together and made a *stretcher* for him.

Good story though. You missed your calling if your not a Fiction Writer. 

You dumped your dog either because he was getting too expensive too old or you just didn't want the responsibility of two dogs. You know, the vile of medication to euthanize is only $20.00 and would have been a more humanly way to end his life. The 5 mile hike was good just because you knew he probably wouldn't be able to find his way out due to his age. Did you medicate him also to make sure he didn't have all his barrings? 
Does the story surprise me? No. Been in rescue too long, heard too many stories about how ingenius people are when it comes to dumping their dogs. 
You need to end the sharaid and let these poor people who are putting so much time and energy into finding this dog concentrate their efforts elsewhere. You did this, and you are the one who has to lay your head down every night and deal with the guilt.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, gracie's mom, I have just re-read all of Bucksmom's posts and I do agree with you. When you put all her post's together that's just the impression I came away with ----- hiking with a 12 1/2 yr old dog is not something the normal person would do. Heck, I wouldn't have taken my 13 yr old Dakota on the bike trail because it would have been too much for him! Why do you take a 6 & 8 yr old THAT DEEP into the forest? Why do you not bring substantial food and water for all (humans and dog)? Why do you even let the dog go into the river to begin with if you think you may not be able to get him out? What dog just stands in a river when he sees his family leaving him? And ---- with a "smile" on his face no less! Why would anyone take kids or dogs into an area where they is copperhead snakes anyway???? Yes, her story stinks and if its a lie then she should be ashamed of herself and if its the truth then she should live her last days the way she saw fit for Buck to live his. It does have all the earmarks of someone who was tired of their old dog and wanted a new dog and this is how to get rid of the old one ----- then have second thoughts about it and now wants to find him! Sorry Bucksmom if I am wrong but this is how all your posts put together read!

Still, the fact remains that an old sweet dog is wandering around somewhere (hopefully) without his family ---- hot, hungry and in danger, so lets let the wonderful rescue people do their job!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks like we need to change the name of this thread.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

gracie's mom said:


> Are you kidding me?? Walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, probably a duck!
> 
> And now you have another dog? Why would you have another dog if your husband isn't a dog person? That makes no sense. Is this one living outside as well?
> 
> ...


If you people want to write these make sure you read all the posts. If you read all of it you would know after picking him up we did make a stretcher for him:doh: Plus if you read everything we only got the new dog when someone saw Bucks missing poster. I have no guilt over this forum. I have done nothing but tell the truth I have already been over how guilty I have felt before talking to anyone about it over have to leave him. I am tired of being accused of dumping our Buck did you see the picture of him and my kids. He was a part of our family and we have been heart broken. I would never put my kids through this on purpose. My husband not loving every animal he comes across has nothing to do with my ability to give a pet a good home. He likes dogs but doesn't go head over heals and treat them like children is what I meant by not an animal lover like me. We tried everything to get Buck out of the woods. You are now ignored


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im sorry you need to realize that 90% of the people on here consider there Goldens as there babies, children.... None of us can understand why you would even take a senior dog on a hike like that??? Even if Buck was in great health, He is old.... I wouldnt even take both of my 2 year olds and 1 year old goldens that far in the woods..... Could they do the 10 mile hike ...YES without a doubt....But IM not willing to risk something happening and not being able to get them help right away....I just dont understand why he couldnt have been carried out by your husband .. or for that matter both of you... Might have taken some time to get back but still he would be safe right now.....Im not a big person 5'4 and I did manage to carry our 16 year old 100 pound malamute up and down 18 stairs and down into her favorite part of the yard on a daily bases... No its not 5-10 miles but you could have taken breaks...Bottom line if it was me and we tried even avenue to get my dog out I would have stayed and sent my husband and kids on to get help... You can add me to the ignored list and pretty soon 90% of the forum members will be on there.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Well i think we've all established the fact that what Bucksmom did was unearthly and horrific. Everybody has voiced their opinion and their thoughts more than once or twice. and yes maybe her story doesn't make much sense, only her family and G-d knows what really happened or WHY it happened. But maybe it's about time everyone stopped chastising her. She has to live with what she did the rest of her life, and i think that's enough. 

I've been thinking about this night and day, ever since i first read the post. and i'm going to be honest....i have NO IDEA what i would do, if i was in her situation. Anyone can say that they would stay until the end of time with their dog if you were in her situation, but you haven't been in her situation. Please do not misinterpret this as thinking that i would leave Rosco in the woods to die, because i wouldn't.....


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Im sorry you need to realize that 90% of the people on here consider there Goldens as there babies, children.... None of us can understand why you would even take a senior dog on a hike like that??? If even Buck was in great health, He is old.... I wouldnt even take both of my 2 year olds and 1 year old goldens that far in the woods..... Could they do the 10 mile hike ...YES without a doubt....But IM not willing to risk something happening and not being able to get them help right away....I just dont understand why he couldnt have been carried out by your husband .. or for that matter both of you... Might have taken some time to get back but still he would be safe right now.....Im not a big person 5'4 and I did manage to carry our 16 year old 100 pound malamute up and down 18 stairs and down into her favorite part of the yard on a daily bases... No its not 5-10 miles but you could have taken breaks...Bottom line if it was me and we tried even avenue to get my dog out I would have stayed and sent my husband and kids on to get help... You can add me to the ignored list and pretty soon 90% of the forum members will be on there.



Exactly. Personally, she is yanking everyone chain. It doesn't matter how many TV and radio stations she calls to get the story out there, it can't be validated so therefore, the general public will never know. Only she and her husband know what happened at that river. The rest of us, will never REALLY know.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> Well i think we've all established the fact that what Bucksmom did was unearthly and horrific. Everybody has voiced their opinion and their thoughts more than once or twice. and yes maybe her story doesn't make much sense, only her family and G-d knows what really happened or WHY it happened. But maybe it's about time everyone stopped chastising her. She has to live with what she did the rest of her life, and i think that's enough.
> 
> I've been thinking about this night and day, ever since i first read the post. and i'm going to be honest....i have NO IDEA what i would do, if i was in her situation. Anyone can say that they would stay until the end of time with their dog if you were in her situation, but you haven't been in her situation. Please do not misinterpret this as thinking that i would leave Rosco in the woods to die, because i wouldn't.....


I have been close to a situation like this ..it was a little different.. we were on a bike trail and a friend had her dog with us... very fit and young dog and the dog just feel over and wouldnt move..... there were 4 of riding and 2 left and rode 8 miles to go get help and me and another girl stayed with the dog.....It took them longer to get back because it turned dark but we werent leaving this dog.....


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Like I said I don't expect you to understand, I just wish you would start a new spot to complain about me. I have stayed around to defend myself to 90% of you its the people who have tried to help and the pm messages i get from people that I assuming are afraid of being targeted by all of you. We tried everything you weren't there I was, I don't know how many other ways there are to explain it. And I admitt again it was stupid looking back to even hike there, I can't change that now though. I never thought about something happening down their to any part of the family, as for taking my kids there they are a lot smaller than Buck and I could have toted them out if needed. They love hiking and its good for them. In short if you don't like me I don't care, but if you don't have any helpful suggestions go bad mouth me somewhere else


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Bucksmom
You have to realize that by even posting this heartbreaking story you were opening yourself up to some very harsh comments by people that love their dogs. Just stand back a minute and look at it from our point of view ----- wouldn't you be sickened too?? First you said Buck was in the river when you left --- with a smile on his face, then you said he was asleep and didn't know you had left! Inconsistantcies??? Yes. Reason - unknown! Adopting Pinky/Annie was the very LAST thing I would have done! I cannot understand why anyone would even want to give you a dog when you had left your old dog in the woods! They have to be nuts too! My concentration, as I am sure all others on here would have been in finding Buck - if you want to find him and after re-reading your posts I am not so sure anymore that you REALLY want to find him. What you did was thoughtless and cruel to say the very least! So the way I read the posts was Buck was standing in the river and since he wouldn't come out of the river you left him there??? wrong???? Right????? If that were my husband and I (and it wouldn't have been) we would have between the two of us gotten him out of that river! 100 lbs or not. Its actually EASIER to move something in the water! You are saying that you couldn;t have gotten behind the dog and your husband in front of the dog with a leash on the dog and not gotten the dog out of the river????? I don't for one minute believe that! You could have gotten that dog home if you had wanted to! I give the rescue people tons and tons of credit for looking for Buck and hope and pray they find him safely. I also hope that he will not be returned to you if he is found. I'm sorry if you feel you are being picked on. You deserve it and more. Ignore me too! The more answers from you I read the stinker its gets!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

and look at all the attention she is getting. Has anyone stopped to think that maybe this is just a person that thrives on attention so stories are fabricated, whether true or not, and embelished upon to keep the drama going?


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

gracie's mom said:


> Bottom line, Buck is gone. The fact is that if he is found, it will only be a carcus now.


 
I can understand the anger, the frustration, but I really don't know how this is helpful? I've gotten over the anger, etc. I'm trying to dwell on the possibility of finding buck and am directing my prayers toward buck. I am also trying to direct them to buck'smom and the family. this is a tragedy they have to live with, many of us have signatures which give the mening of trying to be what our golden's see in us, or something like that. If (when, God willing) Buck is found do you think he would not run up to his family and wag his tail and love them? Don't you think that this experience has taught them, and us something? 
My 14 1/2 y.o. golden ran into the street last summer (she had never don that before) after another small dog being walked she was hit by a car and died at the vets. Many of you expressed condolences and sorrow at sandy's passing. i still live with the guilt everyday. i miss her and think about what i "should" have done. I have 2 goldens now, one i had before sandy died and one i rescued after sandy died (1 month). should I be kept from having goldens because of my mistake? I know most of us have had close calls with our goldens, does someone else telling what we did wrong help? I know that i tell myself what i did wrong more than others do..
Bucksmom will do the same, long after we stop "bashing" her about this, she will relive this over and over again. 

Bucksmom
I hope that you can find peace..... My prayers are with you and with your buck.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Bucksmom said:


> Like I said I don't expect you to understand, I just wish you would start a new spot to complain about me. I have stayed around to defend myself to 90% of you *its the people who have tried to help and the pm messages i get from people that I assuming are afraid of being targeted by all of you. *We tried everything you weren't there I was, I don't know how many other ways there are to explain it. And I admitt again it was stupid looking back to even hike there, I can't change that now though. I never thought about something happening down their to any part of the family, as for taking my kids there they are a lot smaller than Buck and I could have toted them out if needed. They love hiking and its good for them. In short if you don't like me I don't care, but if you don't have any helpful suggestions go bad mouth me somewhere else


 
I don't think any of those good people are afraid of being targeted by any of us on here! They all fell the same way we do, I am sure but they have something to direct their anger at ----- finding your dog

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks rosco's mom, I know you aren't condoning what I had to do I just appreciate the fact that someone is willing to admit they don't know what they would have done. 

Maggies Mom There is a huge difference between a bicycle trail and the wilderness area, plus you had someone to stay with you. If there had been another adult to stay with me, I would have stayed. It was to risky for one person to do alone.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bucksmom said:


> Like I said I don't expect you to understand, I just wish you would start a new spot to complain about me. I have stayed around to defend myself to 90% of you its the people who have tried to help and the pm messages i get from people that I assuming are afraid of being targeted by all of you. We tried everything you weren't there I was, I don't know how many other ways there are to explain it. And I admitt again it was stupid looking back to even hike there, I can't change that now though. I never thought about something happening down their to any part of the family, as for taking my kids there they are a lot smaller than Buck and I could have toted them out if needed. They love hiking and its good for them. In short if you don't like me I don't care, but if you don't have any helpful suggestions go bad mouth me somewhere else


So you and your husband went in the river and tried to drag Buck out or tried to pick him up????? Did he run away,try to bite you????? If he was sleeping like you said then you could have,put a leash on him and both of you could have dragged him out or picked him up and it would have easier if he was standing like you said...


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank You Mainegirl you don't know how right you are. I am so sorry you had to lose your Sandy that way. Thank you for you prayers and support from the start


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> So you and your husband went in the river and tried to drag Buck out or tried to pick him up????? Did he run away,try to bite you????? *If he was sleeping like you said then you could have,put a leash on him and both of you could have dragged him out or picked him up and it would have easier if he was standing like you said...[/*quote]
> 
> 
> MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am not certain they really want to find Buck. Just this morning she posted that she e-mailed the tv/radio stations. Yesterday? The dog disappeared July 8th??? 

I am sorry I just don't think they tried. Now with so many people offering to help, she is stepping up to the plate. 

I know none of us would have left our dog out there. I also know if we had, everyone in the country would have been contacted to find them. 

I just am not feeling any genuine grief here at all. Nearly three weeks later she contacts the media. That should tell us something right there!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggies Mom There is a huge difference between a bicycle trail and the wilderness area, plus you had someone to stay with you. If there had been another adult to stay with me, I would have stayed. It was to risky for one person to do alone.[/QUOTE]
*
I guess that is the difference between me and you.. my dogs lives are way more important to me than being worried about any risk in the woods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

This is getting more and more pathetic......Something is wrong with that woman! Theres a medical term for what she is doing.....


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

gracie's mom said:


> and look at all the attention she is getting. Has anyone stopped to think that maybe this is just a person that thrives on attention so stories are fabricated, whether true or not, and embelished upon to keep the drama going?


 
Yep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

And what made it so risky to stay alone? Bears, or other animals? Exactly!! So why are people trying to find a dog that is no longer out there so to speak. The dog is *gone*.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I am going to be honest. I have been physically sick over this since I first read this story. Literally sick. And that is totally what I don't need right now. However, that being said, I am thinking about Buck and nothing else. 
Would Brinkley sleep while I packed up and said goodbye and started to walk away?? My God, no. I just pick up my keys and she is already at the door. Yes she is younger; but the point is what dog would lay quietly as his family walked away. My feelings are if he was too sick to go on, and saw his family walking away, my fear is that he was probably crying and whining and I keep thinking of how that would sound. I just remember last year when Brinkley was injured and my first instinct was to run to her and not away from her. It could have had deadly results but I was thinking of her and just getting to her
I have to put my feelings aside on this and just hope we are not too late in finding Buck. That is why I contacted a few people who in turn put me in touch with the Canine Search and Rescue team. 
Its not about the family right now and Its not about us. Its about trying to find Buck, rather he be alive or dead. So many of us now, are trying to help that we all have become involved in one way or another.. Its about closure for us now as well as the family, be it a happy ending or a sad ending..
Stacey, Janis, Sue and Ant are all just saying what a lot of us feel. But the fact remains, we still want to help find this dog because it is truly about Buck and nothing or no one else.
I just cannot do nothing. Its not in me to do nothing no matter what my feelings are one way or the other.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

woodysmama said:


> This is getting more and more pathetic......Something is wrong with that woman! Theres a medical term for what she is doing.....


Exactly!! and people are stroking her ego keeping this going. SHE'S A FRAUD.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Finally heard from the Canine Search and Rescue in Alabama. You will be hearing from someone named Darcy. She needed a lot more information than I could give her and since Buck is your dog, its better that you speak to her directly. As long as they are not working on case finding an adult or child, they may be able to help. So lets see what happens.


 
That's excellent! I hope they can go through the are he was left and find out where he went!


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> So you and your husband went in the river and tried to drag Buck out or tried to pick him up????? Did he run away,try to bite you????? If he was sleeping like you said then you could have,put a leash on him and both of you could have dragged him out or picked him up and it would have easier if he was standing like you said...


This is it last time. He never had a leash on these walks him running off never happened. No he didn't try to bite me, he was "dead weight" as in didn't want to be picked up we tried on of us getting each end, we tried standing him, he wouldn't stay on the stretcher because he wanted back in the river, we drug him out of the river to do all of this, and after trying vainly for sometime to get him up the embankment above the waters edge spot we ended up at we realized we were not going to be able to get him out. we sat with him awhile longer I petted him and told him I didn't want to leave him to please rest and try to get up I told him how sorry we were for putting him through this and when it came time to go my kids and myself all hugged up to him for sometime I wont tell you everything that was said it doesn't matter I promised if he would stay there I would be back the next morning The smiling was actually in the water before all this I have a picture if you want to see it I'll email it to you, he was just glad to be in the water. He went to sleep while we were hugged up and talking to him. I watched him as long as I could see him and he never made an effort to get up or whine or come after us.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I am one of those that feel like their dogs are their kids also. I don't know if this story is made up, embelished, true, whatever. all I know for sure is that I've been sick about the vision of a poor old dog laying in or near a river somewhere in the woods watching his family walk away. so sick about it that I had to explain to my daughter why I was crying. I know I had to do something, as little as it is, to maybe get closure for me at least. maybe that's a little selfish but I've read the story and now it's with me. I have my own feelings on if this is right or wrong, true or false, but what difference does that make now? I just want closure for Buck.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Soooooooo you go hiking in the public woods(so to speak) and dont even have a leash??? I know lots of people let there dogs off leash , but have one handy , just in case they need to contain there dogs.....possible dog fights, they take off running, they get hurt.... ...etc......... OMG this whole thing is just getting more and more pathetic as they story goes.... IM done with this thread..... I hope for Bucks sake he has wondered up on a good families doorstep and they keep him and give him the love he deserves...Being in rescue I have to say this is on the top 10 list of horrible stories that I have heard that an owner would do to there dogs....


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm glad your through, however to clarify for everyone else. We didn't take a leash, because it wasn't necessary. We have had Buck since he was 7 he has never ran off, he always comes when called, and as for other dogs, in the event that you meet another hiker in most areas you have to stop to let them by you because it is a true wilderness area. If we meet other people we just held his collar and told him to sit which he always did I don't see how a leash would help if a dog got sick, Maybe I'm missing something. For that matter draging a sick dog that couldn't walk through a wilderness area over creeks and trees would be crueler than leaving them and coming back He would definately have died on the way out if we just drug him by the leash. At least Buck did have a chance I know a small one, but he does have access to water and their are fish and other wild animals he could eat if he got able to get up and about.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Bucksmom said:


> I'm glad your through, however to clarify for everyone else. We didn't take a leash, because it wasn't necessary. We have had Buck since he was 7 he has never ran off, he always comes when called, and as for other dogs, in the event that you meet another hiker in most areas you have to stop to let them by you because it is a true wilderness area. If we meet other people we just held his collar and told him to sit which he always did I don't see how a leash would help if a dog got sick, Maybe I'm missing something. For that matter draging a sick dog that couldn't walk through a wilderness area over creeks and trees would be crueler than leaving them and coming back He would definately have died on the way out if we just drug him by the leash. At least Buck did have a chance I know a small one, but he does have access to water and their are fish and other wild animals he could eat if he got able to get up and about.


Are you stupid????? Having a leash would not mean that you should drag the dog out of the wilderness by the leash!!! You didn't need a leash????? My Sunny would not even THINK to leave my side but I still would NEVER go out the door without a leash in my hand! You never know what you will come up against! Yes you are definately missing something here! A few screws at the very least!
At least Buck would be able to eat fish and other wild animals??????? Don't you even think about the wild animals that could eat Buck??? So, he has access to water and food???? What a stupid statement that was. This whole thing does not ring true and I, like Ant and Gracies Mom think you just want attention.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> So you and your husband went in the river and tried to drag Buck out or tried to pick him up????? Did he run away,try to bite you????? If he was sleeping like you said then you could have,put a leash on him and both of you could have dragged him out or picked him up and it would have easier if he was standing like you said...


No I am not stupid I was refering to this coment by Maggies Mom, I was infering how stupid it was . I don't know where you live, but seeing as I live in the south even my well feed cat catches birds and other animals on top of what I feed him


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't think that Maggie's Mom's comment was in any way stupid! If you are taking your dog anywhere you should have a leash with you! It may have helped. Yes, where I live my dogs can catch any number of things to eat if they had to but the difference is, where you were things could have also caught Buck and eaten him! Or, stung him or struck him with poison venom! You are just trying to rationalize what you did to Buck and it cannot be rationalized. 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh God.....now theres a cat in danger ............


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I guess it's from teaching for 35 years. I have parents who come in and tell me the wierdest (and I mean Jerry S. wierd) family situations, horrible, intolerable situations. I have learned that I am dealing with the child, not the family (eventhough it does affect the child). Even the most commonsenesical (word?) situation to us is not common sense to others in the middle of the situation. Explain why an abused woman stays in the situation? But do we yell at them? I focus on the child and how to either deal with them or solve the situation. First I react to the situation (although I 've learned to react internally) then I start trying to help the situation or solve the problem.
Since teaching is my "game" we need to educate people on the many things that they can do if they have a problem. I have a friend who is a psychologist. He has written a book called "The Trauma Zone" by R. Dandridge Collins (great book). One thing he says is that those who are in the trauma zone are at times unaware of time, kiind of paralyzed and not able to do anything. When life "broadsides" us some of us reel for awhile before we are able to put it into gear. If you don't have friends who can put you in the right direction then you stay paralyzed in the trauma zone. Hopefully we are friends?????????????????? that can help bucksmom get it in gear.

*ENOUGH !!!!*

*beth, moose and angel*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> I have a friend who is a psychologist. He has written a book called "The Trauma Zone" by R. Dandridge Collins (great book). One thing he says is that those who are in the trauma zone are at times unaware of time, kiind of paralyzed and not able to do anything. When life "broadsides" us some of us reel for awhile before we are able to put it into gear. If you don't have friends who can put you in the right direction then you stay paralyzed in the trauma zone.
> 
> *ENOUGH !!!!*
> 
> *beth, moose and angel*


I agree...


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Bucksmom......... Why Don't You Go Look At Rachel's Mom's Post, Rachel In The River, She Had A Rope Or Leash On Her While She Was In The River. I'm Sure She Didn't Need The Rope But It Was Just A Safety Line. Poor Buck Is All I Have To Say. I Feel For Buck.. Not You!! Shame On You Again!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

OK I was done but IM NOT.... I LIVED IN ALABAMA FOR YEARS.. SO DONT TALK TO ME ABOUT THE SOUTH!!!!! You can try and rationalize what you did and as far im concerned the more you post and tell more of the story you look even worse....As for Buck never running off .. Did you even think there is always a first time for everything????? You are missing quite a bit and to think by holding a dog by its collar you have total control of him...... And as the dead weight comment.... Give me a break,... Do you know how many times we have gone to rescue a dog and it was dead weight... Did we leave the dog because of that ...........NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Another question to you...IF Buck was so sick and couldnt walk...How the hell do you think he is able to catch fish or for that matter anything else???????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> I guess it's from teaching for 35 years. I have parents who come in and tell me the wierdest (and I mean Jerry S. wierd) family situations, horrible, intolerable situations. I have learned that I am dealing with the child, not the family (eventhough it does affect the child). Even the most commonsenesical (word?) situation to us is not common sense to others in the middle of the situation. Explain why an abused woman stays in the situation? But do we yell at them? I focus on the child and how to either deal with them or solve the situation. First I react to the situation (although I 've learned to react internally) then I start trying to help the situation or solve the problem.
> Since teaching is my "game" we need to educate people on the many things that they can do if they have a problem. I have a friend who is a psychologist. He has written a book called "The Trauma Zone" by R. Dandridge Collins (great book). One thing he says is that those who are in the trauma zone are at times unaware of time, kiind of paralyzed and not able to do anything. When life "broadsides" us some of us reel for awhile before we are able to put it into gear. If you don't have friends who can put you in the right direction then you stay paralyzed in the trauma zone. Hopefully we are friends?????????????????? that can help bucksmom get it in gear.
> 
> *ENOUGH !!!!*
> ...


THANK YOU!! 

This thread has gotten WAY out of control.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is ridiculous and non-productive. The entire thread has become toxic, and is doing NO one any good at all. Perfectly nice (I assume) people are coming across as not so nice at all, and are saying things via the anonimity of the internet that I sincerely doubt they would ever say to anyone in person. A horrible thing happened. But it is done. Berating a person and attacking parenting capacity and name calling... this only lowers you.
Paris Hilton. I am sick to DEATH of Paris Hilton. She is only "famous" because the media shoves her in our faces and we keep buying it, all the while saying that we wish she would go away. If Bucksmom is seeking attention, all the responses are just fueling the fire. Finding Buck would a divine gift, but it is unlikely. Why not direct the energy and anger about what happened to him to assuring that it doesn't happen to _another _dog, and helping those we can? Send a cash gift to your local rescue, or, better yet, to Goldstock - that way you KNOW it is going to help Goldens in need. Or, volunteer your time. Just, please, stop this - it is too hurtful for everyone and will, I fear, cause hard feeling among ourselves if someone doesn't necessarily hold the same opinion or ideal as you.
Kicking that dead horse never helped him, or anyone else.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> This is ridiculous and non-productive. The entire thread has become toxic, and is doing NO one any good at all. Perfectly nice (I assume) people are coming across as not so nice at all, and are saying things via the anonimity of the internet that I sincerely doubt they would ever say to anyone in person. A horrible thing happened. But it is done. Berating a person and attacking parenting capacity and name calling... this only lowers you.
> Paris Hilton. I am sick to DEATH of Paris Hilton. She is only "famous" because the media shoves her in our faces and we keep buying it, all the while saying that we wish she would go away. If Bucksmom is seeking attention, all the responses are just fueling the fire. Finding Buck would a divine gift, but it is unlikely. Why not direct the energy and anger about what happened to him to assuring that it doesn't happen to _another _dog, and helping those we can? Send a cash gift to your local rescue, or, better yet, to Goldstock - that way you KNOW it is going to help Goldens in need. Or, volunteer your time. Just, please, stop this - it is too hurtful for everyone and will, I fear, cause hard feeling among ourselves if someone doesn't necessarily hold the same opinion or ideal as you.
> Kicking that dead horse never helped him, or anyone else.


Bravo, well said. We ALL know in our hearts how we feel about this event, rescue has been initiated, and unless there is news, good or bad, about finding this poor old boy, I don't want to hear anymore about it. We can't punish or police the things/people that hurt us most on an internet forum....
and to stay this worked up with no good end will only serve to harden the good hearts. And we NEED the good hearts.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, due to popular demand, I'm closing this thread too.

For those who are trying to help, please use PMs...


----------

